# Attic fan noise



## WedgeOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

I into an older house 6 years ago and noticed that the attic fan is making a weird "Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" noise. I am used to the whup-whup noise it makes but this new noise is like fingernails on a chalk board. Any ideas of what this could be would be greatly appreciated.

I climbed up to do a quick inspection and as near as I can tell, the blades are not striking anything. I have not removed the top as the fan is going pretty furiously and I would like to keep my digits intact.

I am only guessing on the model here. The cover says Nutone and it looks like the 345 model is the only one available in Canada. So that should narrow the motor down to... just one type .

Also anyone know if I can rewire the switch? It is annoying when all you have for a selection is "ON" and "AUTO".

Thanks


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd guess the motor bearing is screeching...as-in going bad. You should be able to order a replacement motor for your Nutone attic fan through an electrical wholesale distributor that carries Nutone/Broan products (if you are planning on changing it out yourself), or have an electrician order the motor if you want someone else to change it out for you.

To turn Off the fan (so you don't hear the screeching noise) just turn up the thermostat on the fan to a higher temperature On/Off temperature threshold.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Remember to turn off the circuit breaker if you choose to replace it yourself.


----------



## WedgeOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the input. I went up after the fan stopped (haven't found the breaker yet) and carefully took off the cover. I checked the mount and spun the fan blades by hand (okay I used a stick) in both directions. No sound came from the unit but I sprayed some PL-100 down the fan shaft. Put the cover back on and had my brother fire it up by turning it on from the basement switch. (The cell phone and siblings work when your working on the roof  .

No sound! No sound coming from it today either so it looks like I bought myself some time (and peace and quiet to the neighbours). I've contacted Broan for advice on a replacement motor. As near as I can tell there is only one model sold here in Canada so it should be easy to find the parts 

Thank again.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

WedgeOne said:


> (The cell phone and siblings work when your working on the roof  .


:up: And yes. I'm well aware of the advanced intercom system in which you employed. 

Thank you for checking back in. If you feel this solved your problem, you should mark the thread "solved" by clicking on the "Mark Solved" button in the lower left corner.


----------

